# Overclocking?



## wingmark (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All;

I'm planning to overclock an Intel C2D e6700 to 3.0~3.4 ghz I don't know that much about overclocking, so help would be appreciated. I know how to get into BIOS but I don't know what to increase on the cpu to get highet ghz.
please help

Regards
Wingmark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

